# Should I Upgrade My Monitor ?



## jabber (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Friends,
                  I'm using a Sony SDM-X73 it's a TFT LCD Panel that my father purchased in 2004 For 25,000. It's really a 17inch masterpiece. Should I Upgrade it ? If I want to sell it what price i will get for it. 

Reviews of 2003. 

Closer Look at 17â€￾ LCD Monitors Features. Part II. Page 16 - X-bit labs
Review - LCD Monitors - CNET Reviews
Sony SDM-X73/B - Flat-Panels-LCDs - Computer-Peripherals

*www.xbitlabs.com/images/other/response-5/sx.jpg
*reviews.cnet.com/sc/30471062-2-440-front-2.gif
*www.simpaticotech.it/img/upload/519817_medium.jpg

I've the gray colour version of it. It has integrated speakers.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Oct 25, 2011)

Use it as a secondary monitor.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2011)

^+1 for that. It would be a pity if you sell it now. Moreover I don't think you will make much money on reselling that.

But you can still try selling it if you want. I don't see many 19inchers around let alone 17inches. So it will be a touch sell.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

Selling won't get you much. About a thousand or two at most. Keep it. Use it for a download rig or something.


----------



## jabber (Oct 25, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> Use it as a secondary monitor.





Krow said:


> Selling won't get you much. About a thousand or two at most. Keep it. Use it for a download rig or something.





Sarath said:


> ^+1 for that. It would be a pity if you sell it now. Moreover I don't think you will make much money on reselling that.
> 
> But you can still try selling it if you want. I don't see many 19inchers around let alone 17inches. So it will be a touch sell.



I think you all are right, i agree but my main question is should i buy a new monitor or not as i'm buying a new rig.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2011)

Are there any problems with your old monitor? If not, then no need. You sound like you like the monitor a lot. Keep it and use the money on the peripherals. Get a good sound card and speakers or headphones instead.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 25, 2011)

Choice of monitor is your personal choice. But if you do ask us then the answer is YES 

New Rig + new monitor


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2011)

Nah man, not unless you have the money for a new monitor. All the good monitors are pretty expensive IMHO. Don't get TN panels, go for a good IPS panel.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmm so do I infer that if he has enough money for a new monitor then he should go for it? 

BTW if OP has to ask then IPS panels start from 15k onwards and at 23".


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Hmm so do I infer that if he has enough money for a new monitor then he should go for it?
> 
> BTW if OP has to ask then IPS panels start from 15k onwards and at 23".



I can't spend money on a ips now. This monitor isn't HD So HD will make a difference or not ?


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, HD monitor will be a very good option. But whats your primary use? 
The best HD option available is DELL ST2220L/M at 8k. Its a 22inch HD LED Monitor.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Only for movies and games I think. Rest will be fine.


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, HD monitor will be a very good option. But whats your primary use?
> The best HD option available is DELL ST2220L/M at 8k. Its a 22inch HD LED Monitor.



My Primary Usage Will Be Heavy Browsing, Application Benchmarking, Blogging & Gaming will be a secondary usage.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Then stick with your monitor. I guess it has a res of 1280x1024. And square type of monitors are not available these days. For your usage, it is better to stick with your monitor.


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Then stick with your monitor. I guess it has a res of 1280x1024. And square type of monitors are not available these days. For your usage, it is better to stick with your monitor.



Are square type monitor better than wide monitor ?


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

For working with documents and websites, yes. You get lots of wasted space in widescreen.


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> For working with documents and websites, yes. You get lots of wasted space in widescreen.



Okay Thanks Skud but i will try to upgrade to HD Monitor if my budget permits.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

I think the Benq G2220HDL is available at 7k. BTW, where do you live?


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> I think the Benq G2220HDL is available at 7k. BTW, where do you live?



Mumbai; is it a great monitor ?


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Reports say its very good.


----------



## jabber (Oct 26, 2011)

Skud said:


> Reports say its very good.



What is the price of your monitor ? 5670/6670 will able to handle 1080p HD resolution.


----------

